# Felt like missing, now wont start



## just1pepsi (Jan 16, 2003)

98 Altima
2.4l

I was driving to work, suddenly it felt like i was having a mis fire at about 2krpm, I pulled into the gas station, popped the hood, looked around, revved it up manually, noticed the same behavior, decided to turn around, got about half a mile, and died at the stop sign. Wouldnt start. I pulled the far left plug, and it had a good deal of oil all over it, so I pulled the other three, cranked it over a bit, put the plugs back in and miraculously got it to start and tried to limp it home. I had no power whatsoever and ended up stranded and had to tow it home as it didnt want to start again. Its dark by that time, so I couldnt really look at anything. 
i havent had any issues or warnings of trouble before this and I do not have an SES light lit.
Suggestions?


----------



## xx_sally (Jan 7, 2012)

check spark plug seals . . replace them and clean plugs . . if there was alot of oil i would say that would be the issue as oil may have surounded the plug causing to be to wet to spark.


----------



## just1pepsi (Jan 16, 2003)

Turns out that the set screw on the rotor bug backed out, knocked the rotor bug out of time, and tore up the inside of the distributor cap.

**For future searches, if you experience the same symptom I did, pull off the distributor cap first, and check for the above. It was the first thing I checked, and was a 5 minute fix once I had the parts.**


----------

